# Alec, Shriners Spokesman, Breaks Limbs: Cards Very Welcome



## My Freemasonry (Mar 16, 2016)

​
If you have seen the Shriners' Hospitals commercials on TV, you know who Alec Cabacungan is – the young boy in a wheelchair, with the Shrine bear blanket and the red shirt.  He is sometimes seen swimming and playing wheelchair basketball.

“With my commercials, I love helping Shriners ‘cause they’ve helped me so much,” he has said. “It’s the least I could do.”

Alec suffers from Osteogenesis Imperfecta, a brittle bone disease, and he has broken more than 60 bones in his lifetime. But that hasn’t stopped him from achieving his dreams of playing adaptive sports.

Word has come this week that Alec fell out of his chair and broke an arm and leg. They are requesting a shower of cards. If you are interested in sending him get well wishes, cards may be sent to Alec at:

Shriners Hospital for Children
2211 North Oak Park Ave.
Chicago, IL 60707
ATTN: Cathleen Hines

If you haven't been in a card shop in 15 years or so, consider this simple online option: https://www.sendoutcards.com

Continue reading...


----------

